# Bin wieder da! Wer noch?



## Myronn (25. Juni 2007)

Eine Woche Urlaub sind viel zu kurz! Aber dennoch bin ich froh wieder hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verschaffe mir gerade einen ersten Überblick was die Woche so gelaufen ist. Aber so auf den ersten Blick sehe ich nicht so arg viel? 

Tragt ihr weiter Quests ein? Wie kommt ihr voran? 

Und Wichtig: Bitte tragt auch die Klassenquests ein! Die fehlen noch komplett außer Jäger und Barde. 

Gebt hier doch bitte mal Feedback darüber was ihr macht, ob ihr noch dabei seid usw! 

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Derida (25. Juni 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Eine Woche Urlaub sind viel zu kurz! Aber dennoch bin ich froh wieder hier zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mal die Klassenquests organisieren ..........


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. Juni 2007)

Hab' noch keine einzige Quest eingetragen, hab' ich mich irgendwie nie 'drum gekümmert. :/

Bin aber fleißig dabei, die fehlenden Kartenpunkte einzutragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derida (25. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hab' noch keine einzige Quest eingetragen, hab' ich mich irgendwie nie 'drum gekümmert. :/
> 
> Bin aber fleißig dabei, die fehlenden Kartenpunkte einzutragen.
> 
> ...



Musst Du ja auch nicht, Kartenpunkte sind auch super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowweb (26. Juni 2007)

Servus,
ich bin auch primär damit beschäftigt fehlende Kartenpunkte einzutragen und fehlerhafte Punkte zu korrigieren, sofern mir welche auffallen. Wo? Überall da, wo es mich mit meinem momentanen Level 45 hinverschlägt.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Myronn (26. Juni 2007)

ah supi! Gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin momentan halt noch bisserl mit Texten ausgelastet, schaue aber auch, dass ich weitere Quests eintrage. An der Karte mache ich sehr wenig bisher, dafür aber mehr Questsachen. 

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## chronicleward (26. Juni 2007)

hyho

werd mich die tage mal an die evendim quests begeben, sprich eintragen

also die im bereich 28 - 38


----------



## Myronn (26. Juni 2007)

ah sehr gut! Da haben wir noch sehr wenig in der DB im Moment. Und schaut alle bitte auch nach den Klassenquests. Die habt ihr doch alle gemacht nehme ich an. 

LG
Uwe


----------



## Derida (26. Juni 2007)

/em erinnert alle nochmal vorsichthalber an: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11072 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------

